# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [constrained free give away] Twitch.tv designs/Youtube designs/nearly everything

## Mit0

Hi mates,

had an idea, to support the "older" Ownedcore community  :Smile: 

If u have an request and more then 50 Reputation you are welcome to tell me ur request  :Wink:  I'll ask u some questions, to get an idea how u want ur channel to look like, and then i'll make it 4 u  :Smile: 

*Some questions u may have:*




> Why only for members with 50+ reputation???
> 
> Pretty simple..i had a customer(from oc) who told me he was going to pay..actually he didn't and closed his account to delete his Threads...so atm i want people to be part of the community..not for beening a scammer but for beeing interested in working together. In my opinion everyone with 50+ rep did sth helpfull 4 the community, so i'll give him/her sth back.
> 
> Why would u do it for free??
> 
> Actually i'm not doing it 4 free :P You'll have my "©" in there  I just like doing graphics and helping people out..so u have ur design..and maybe i'll have some people coming to OC, to get in contact with me and do some helpfull stuff 4 the community to get their design 4 free 
> 
> So if i have 50+ rep everything is fine?
> ...





> *Edit:*
> 
> If you can't talk about ur stuff in the Thread, you can write me a PM with ur request, but plz leave a comment here, so i can check who was first 
> 
> Thx a lot



Thats it so far. If u have any questions hit me up on OC or skype (kooltea1)  :Wink:

----------


## d3rrial

You are in a very giving mood today  :Big Grin:  If I hadn't given you 3 rep just this morning I'd give you some again  :Wink: 

Nice of you to contribute. After all the Graphics Section has become somewhat of a Request forrest. No one seems to do this stuff just for the sake of doing it :/

Have fun with your requests!

----------


## Mit0

Haha  :Smile: 

Ty very much  :Smile:  Yeah i am..i like helping people very much  :Wink:  But in my opinion they also should do sth for it..not especially for me..more for the community :P

And be sure..i'll have fun with my requests :P

----------


## d3rrial

Actually, I have something for you, it's a tough one tho.

I am quite fond of the game "Dwarf Fortress", but my skills concerning graphical editing are quite rusty. If you deem it to be doable, would you like to make me a Dwarf Fortress Signature for Ownedcore and/or other forums? You will see the difficulty of it when you google image search the subject  :Wink: 

If you don't want to do it, thats also no problem  :Wink:

----------


## Mit0

Challenge accepted :P Btw..instead of +rep-ing me u should get ur Version of C4D and make some [show off]'s :P It's that dusty down here in graphics section..*blowing the Dust away*

EDIT: So..first results to ur request  :Wink:

----------


## Reflection

Any and all activity is appreciated in the graphics section, even though I rarely visit nowadays. Thanks man. Keep it up.

----------


## d3rrial

Hmm, can you make it but just with big letters saying d3rrial? (Like the top one but with the text)

----------


## Mit0

sure..give me some time..playing D3 atm :P

Better this way? Just hit me up for changes  :Wink:

----------


## Classicclean

I would really appreciate it if you could make me a YT background. Maybe a bit like this (Lirik - twitch background - but you will get my point). Just feel free to play around with it. It just needs a apocalyptic-dayz-style athmosphere. I will give you +5 rep in advance because I really like your offer. Thanks mate!

----------


## CreativeXtent

i would love a signature with diablo and tyeral in it that is bad ass,

one that says BlazingFire.com
and one that says CreativeXtent


Thanks if you do, do mine  :Smile:

----------


## d3rrial

> [...]


I'll take it! Thank you.

When you are done with the other requests, may I request another thing aswell?

----------


## Mit0

> I'll take it! Thank you.
> 
> When you are done with the other requests, may I request another thing aswell?


Sure  :Wink: 

Here is ur direct link:

----------


## Mit0

> I would really appreciate it if you could make me a YT background. Maybe a bit like this (Lirik - twitch background - but you will get my point). Just feel free to play around with it. It just needs a apocalyptic-dayz-style athmosphere. I will give you +5 rep in advance because I really like your offer. Thanks mate!


I'm on it..any names in it?

EDIT: Here is the result..i'm not really happy with it..but maybe u like it. If not..u could maybe tell me what u don't like (hopefully not everything  :Frown:  )

----------


## CreativeXtent

i would like to edit my request or add more to it.


I really would love a background that is WoW, Diablo, and other mmo related all in one and says blazingfire.com in the header  :Smile: 

Thanks Mit0

----------


## Mit0

> i would like to edit my request or add more to it.
> 
> 
> I really would love a background that is WoW, Diablo, and other mmo related all in one and says blazingfire.com in the header 
> 
> Thanks Mit0


So Banners and BG? Am i right? Bg for what? Desktop/Youtube/Twitch? :P

----------


## Classicclean

> I'm on it..any names in it?
> 
> EDIT: Here is the result..i'm not really happy with it..but maybe u like it. If not..u could maybe tell me what u don't like (hopefully not everything  )


The overall thing looks cool!

You could edit in "rawb" somewhere like grafity-sprayed on some of the walls and maybe a/some zombie(s) in the right down corner. And a DayZ Logo somewhere.
The zombie(s) like the survivors you can see in the background here
http://www.board.dayzland.eu/

And as you can see, theres a list of computer specs under liriks stream. Maybe you could implement that for me on the left side

CPU: Intel i5 3570k
GPU: Radeon HD 7950
RAM: 8GB Corsair
Motherboard: AsRock Z77 Pro 4
Mouse: Razer Naga
Keyboard: Logitech G105
Headset: Beyerdynamics DT770 Pro

----------


## Thaadevil

May I pm?  :Big Grin:  Want it for my ingame name and I dont wanna give it out here :3

----------


## Mit0

> May I pm?  Want it for my ingame name and I dont wanna give it out here :3


u could say what u want and pm me the name  :Wink:

----------


## Mit0

> The overall thing looks cool!
> 
> You could edit in "rawb" somewhere like grafity-sprayed on some of the walls and maybe a/some zombie(s) in the right down corner. And a DayZ Logo somewhere.
> The zombie(s) like the survivors you can see in the background here
> Main Page - .ayZLand:.
> 
> And as you can see, theres a list of computer specs under liriks stream. Maybe you could implement that for me on the left side
> 
> CPU: Intel i5 3570k
> ...


There u go. Hopefully i was able to get ur ideas done  :Wink:

----------


## Classicclean

Yeah! I really like it  :Smile:  thank you =)

----------


## Mit0

> Yeah! I really like it  thank you =)


you 're welcome  :Wink:

----------


## Mit0

> i would love a signature with diablo and tyeral in it that is bad ass,
> 
> one that says BlazingFire.com
> and one that says CreativeXtent
> 
> 
> Thanks if you do, do mine


Here u go  :Wink:

----------


## Thaadevil

I would love something dark and red with a dwarf priest on with the text Merscyn  :Wink:

----------


## d3rrial

Stuff looks really nice  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mit0

> Stuff looks really nice


Thy very much  :Smile: 




> I would love something dark and red with a dwarf priest on with the text Merscyn


Okay, and as what? Banner/Signature/Twitch design/Youtube bg/something diffrent?

Cheers

----------


## Thaadevil

> Thy very much 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, and as what? Banner/Signature/Twitch design/Youtube bg/something diffrent?
> 
> Cheers


Twitch please  :Big Grin: 

Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk

----------


## Mit0

> Twitch please 
> 
> Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk


male or female? The dwarf..^^

----------


## Thaadevil

> male or female? The dwarf..^^


Male ;D (Filler)

----------


## Mit0

> Male ;D (Filler)


Alright^^ Doing a banner for someone else, than i'll do ur Twitch design  :Smile:

----------


## Dante

My youtube channel totally needs a new backround ^^ Dante Larka - YouTube fugly,.. D: Idc how it looks unless it luuks awesume ^^

----------


## Mit0

> I would love something dark and red with a dwarf priest on with the text Merscyn





> Twitch please





> Male ;D (Filler)


Here u go..hopefully u like it  :Wink:

----------


## Darkwitness

Twitch. Darkwitness on the name with Starcraft Zerg themes. +rep if its as good as the others.

----------


## d3rrial

Hey Mit0, do you know a couple of good brushes? I was kind of thinking of starting to do a little graphics stuff again, but I really have nothing currently font and brushwise  :Big Grin: 

If you have some packs or sth. would you maybe PM me? Thanks  :Wink:

----------


## Thaadevil

> here u go..hopefully u like it


omg i love it <3 +rep

----------


## Mit0

> Twitch. Darkwitness on the name with Starcraft Zerg themes. +rep if its as good as the others.


Hi Mate,

do u know words like please? I'm doing it for free and i'm not doing it in sth like 10 minutes..i'm putting much time in it, so i think u could be a bit more friendly...




> omg i love it <3 +rep


Much fun with it and ty very much  :Smile:

----------


## Classicclean

One more question. Would you be so kind and could add the dayzland logo from our website? And add an .eu so people know the url? You don't have to be afraid of copyrights or smth like this, I'm moderator there and I can verify via PM in this forum if you want. Main Page - . :Big Grin: ayZLand:.

And then a small text under it "Join us, if you want to survive!"

The logo from the top at the house, I dunno if its possible to add it to the right side of the YT background? at first this side seems to be a bit empty and I would like to advertise our community a bit. This would be really nice =)
Thank you!

----------


## Mit0

> Would you be so kind and could add the dayzland logo from our website? And add an .eu so people know the url? You don't have to be afraid of copyrights or smth like this, I'm moderator there and I can verify via PM in this forum if you want. Main Page - .ayZLand:.


u mean the signs on the roof of the house?

----------


## Zakanator

Did an awesome job on designing a banner for me +rep

----------


## Mit0

> My youtube channel totally needs a new backround ^^ Dante Larka - YouTube fugly,.. D: Idc how it looks unless it luuks awesume ^^


Hope u like it  :Smile:

----------


## Falkeid

Would really appreciate if you could make me a Twitch.tv design and / or a YouTube design (Youtube is most important so this one if you can only do one  :Smile: ) 
You can make it however you think would be cool as I only have a black background now anyways :P 

Untankable EU Sylvanas - YouTube This is my youtube and if you could make anything with my Druid and "Untankable" in text on it, that would be awesome!

Edit: this is my Twitch account  :Smile:  Untankable

Thanks again! 
- Falkeid / Untankable

----------


## Classicclean

> u mean the signs on the roof of the house?


Exactly. If its possible to fit it to the right side. Otherwise you could just move the dayz logo to the right side and place the dayzland.eu logo where the dayz logo currently is! And if you then would move the "rawb" graffity to the right side both sides would be equally filled and I would be so thankful sir  :Smile:

----------


## CreativeXtent

awesome cannot wait to see my finished work  :Big Grin:

----------


## aty123

It would be awesome if you could make a youtube background for me.

The theme would be WoW F2P (Free 2 Play, Starter Editon) twinking and here's two pictures: http://i48.tinypic.com/2hq5n4k.jpg and http://i49.tinypic.com/2niphw.jpg

You are free to design it however you like although it would be cool with my character somewhere. No need to use both pictures.

Once again thanks for doing this to the ownedcore community.

Edit: PM'd you my armory as well.

----------


## Discipline

> Twitch. Darkwitness on the name with Starcraft Zerg themes. +rep if its as good as the others.


Here... (clicky click)

----------


## Dante

thanks dude, that was beast!  :Big Grin: 
Do you know how to make intros for videos?

----------


## Dante

can u make a sig with these images?
http://loadpaper.com/large/Pokemon_wallpapers_231.jpg
some of these quotes including name of who said https://i.imgur.com/7hkdN.jpg
and some red/blue blackish backround?

----------


## Mit0

hey mates,

sorry for letting u w8 some days..i was away, back now, and going to start with all the work u left me :P

Updates soon!

----------


## Discipline

> can u make a sig with these images?
> http://loadpaper.com/large/Pokemon_wallpapers_231.jpg
> some of these quotes including name of who said https://i.imgur.com/7hkdN.jpg
> and some red/blue blackish backround?


Invading Mit0s thread like a baws again.



```
https://i.imgur.com/8kXlOdN.gif
```

----------


## Dante

> Invading Mit0s thread like a baws again.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> https://i.imgur.com/8kXlOdN.gif
> ```


Dankte <3 rep u when i can

----------


## Mit0

> Invading Mit0s thread like a baws again.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> https://i.imgur.com/8kXlOdN.gif
> ```


Ty 4 helping out  :Wink:  You should ask for an Threadtitle change :P

----------


## Mit0

> One more question. Would you be so kind and could add the dayzland logo from our website? And add an .eu so people know the url? You don't have to be afraid of copyrights or smth like this, I'm moderator there and I can verify via PM in this forum if you want. Main Page - .ayZLand:.
> 
> And then a small text under it "Join us, if you want to survive!"
> 
> The logo from the top at the house, I dunno if its possible to add it to the right side of the YT background? at first this side seems to be a bit empty and I would like to advertise our community a bit. This would be really nice =)
> Thank you!


Hi there, ok like this?

----------


## Mit0

> i would like to edit my request or add more to it.
> 
> 
> I really would love a background that is WoW, Diablo, and other mmo related all in one and says blazingfire.com in the header 
> 
> Thanks Mit0


Hi CreativeXtent,

sorry for letting u wait 4 so long, but i had to wait, if u like the idea behind ur signatures..even if the twitch bg now is a lil bit..diffrent since u wanted it d3 and wow related  :Wink:  Hopefully u like it  :Smile:

----------


## CreativeXtent

I love it  :Big Grin: 


Thank you so much!!

Where is the sigs posted? lol

Putting this on my stream now!!

----------


## Mit0

> I love it 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> Where is the sigs posted? lol
> 
> Putting this on my stream now!!


Here are ur sigs again:

----------


## Mit0

> Would really appreciate if you could make me a Twitch.tv design and / or a YouTube design (Youtube is most important so this one if you can only do one ) 
> You can make it however you think would be cool as I only have a black background now anyways :P 
> 
> Untankable EU Sylvanas - YouTube This is my youtube and if you could make anything with my Druid and "Untankable" in text on it, that would be awesome!
> 
> Edit: this is my Twitch account  Untankable
> 
> Thanks again! 
> - Falkeid / Untankable


Maybe u like this one  :Smile:

----------


## Falkeid

Love it! Thanks alot  :Big Grin:  +rep

----------


## Mit0

> Love it! Thanks alot  +rep


ty very much  :Smile:  i'll start with ur twitch bg then  :Wink: 

Edit: Same for twitch or sth diffrent?

----------


## Hellson

Dang, Mit0 You've got some nice work in here!

When you're next free, Could you please make me a sig & avatar?
Matrix themed, Hellson in the lower left corner, any font really, not fussed.
And taller + wider than my current one (Which has been unchanged for literally 5 years)


Throwing you a +5rep purely for the awesomeness of what you've done so far, the DayZ twitch background looks sweet!

----------


## CreativeXtent

+ rep again my friend, you are awesome!

----------


## Mit0

> Would really appreciate if you could make me a Twitch.tv design and / or a YouTube design (Youtube is most important so this one if you can only do one ) 
> You can make it however you think would be cool as I only have a black background now anyways :P 
> 
> Untankable EU Sylvanas - YouTube This is my youtube and if you could make anything with my Druid and "Untankable" in text on it, that would be awesome!
> 
> Edit: this is my Twitch account  Untankable
> 
> Thanks again! 
> - Falkeid / Untankable


Hi mate,

watched ur utube channel again..since u have the bg fixed, you should go better with this version  :Wink:

----------


## Mit0

> Dang, Mit0 You've got some nice work in here!
> 
> When you're next free, Could you please make me a sig & avatar?
> Matrix themed, Hellson in the lower left corner, any font really, not fussed.
> And taller + wider than my current one (Which has been unchanged for literally 5 years)
> 
> 
> Throwing you a +5rep purely for the awesomeness of what you've done so far, the DayZ twitch background looks sweet!


I'm away today, but i'll start today evening  :Wink:  Anything specific from matrix? Any person or just Text?




> + rep again my friend, you are awesome!


Ty so much  :Smile:

----------


## Hellson

> I'm away today, but i'll start today evening  Anything specific from matrix? Any person or just Text?
> 
> 
> 
> Ty so much


Naw, Just the numbers, if that makes sense.
And then hellson in the lower left, like.. forming out of the numbers? I can't quite put it into words, I'm sure you'll know what I mean if you've seen the Matrix!

Cheers man  :Smile:

----------


## Mit0

> Naw, Just the numbers, if that makes sense.
> And then hellson in the lower left, like.. forming out of the numbers? I can't quite put it into words, I'm sure you'll know what I mean if you've seen the Matrix!
> 
> Cheers man


I'm on it  :Wink:  Think i'll do sth u like  :Wink:  I'll keep u updated!

----------


## Mit0

> It would be awesome if you could make a youtube background for me.
> 
> The theme would be WoW F2P (Free 2 Play, Starter Editon) twinking and here's two pictures: http://i48.tinypic.com/2hq5n4k.jpg and http://i49.tinypic.com/2niphw.jpg
> 
> You are free to design it however you like although it would be cool with my character somewhere. No need to use both pictures.
> 
> Once again thanks for doing this to the ownedcore community.
> 
> Edit: PM'd you my armory as well.


Thx 4 ur Request  :Smile:  Much fun with ur Youtube-BG  :Wink:

----------


## d3rrial

Mit0 I can see you can do a lot of things, but can you make me a sammich?

No, just kidding, is it possible that you make me a Youtube Background with Planetside 2 style saying d3rrial?

----------


## Mit0

> Mit0 I can see you can do a lot of things, but can you make me a sammich?
> 
> No, just kidding, is it possible that you make me a Youtube Background with Planetside 2 style saying d3rrial?


I'm kind of slow today  :Wink:  I'm going to the profilepic and the sig for Hellson now..but then i'll make ur utube bg  :Wink: 

Just saw the advert in TV  :Big Grin:  u shouldn't watch that much Pro7 :P

----------


## aty123

> Thx 4 ur Request  Much fun with ur Youtube-BG


Damn so awesome mate!

Thank you and +rep for sure.

----------


## Mit0

> Damn so awesome mate!
> 
> Thank you and +rep for sure.


Ty so much  :Smile:

----------


## d3rrial

> Just saw the advert in TV  u shouldn't watch that much Pro7 :P


I don't even have a TV, I played Planetside very early in the beta already  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hellson

> I'm on it  Think i'll do sth u like  I'll keep u updated!


Sweet, thanks Mit0!

----------


## Mit0

> Sweet, thanks Mit0!


Hi mate..it's pretty difficult to get sth n9ice with those lil' dimensions..

here is an example 4 the sig.



and here 4 ur avatar..



Let me know which one u like better, so that i'm able to do them both in the one or the other way .

Greets

----------


## Hellson

Oh man, that top one looks AMAZING! Definitely like that.  :Big Grin:  You're really good at this.

----------


## Mit0

> Oh man, that top one looks AMAZING! Definitely like that.  You're really good at this.


So hopefully u like it  :Wink: 

*Avatar:*


*Signature:*

----------


## Mit0

> I love it 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> Where is the sigs posted? lol
> 
> Putting this on my stream now!!


u wanted a utube bg  :Wink:  here u go..the same one..modified a lil' bit for utube  :Wink: 

Much fun  :Smile:

----------


## Mit0

> Would really appreciate if you could make me a Twitch.tv design and / or a YouTube design (Youtube is most important so this one if you can only do one ) 
> You can make it however you think would be cool as I only have a black background now anyways :P 
> 
> Untankable EU Sylvanas - YouTube This is my youtube and if you could make anything with my Druid and "Untankable" in text on it, that would be awesome!
> 
> Edit: this is my Twitch account  Untankable
> 
> Thanks again! 
> - Falkeid / Untankable


Hi there..here is the same bg for twitch, if u want me to do a diffrent one, just tell me  :Wink:

----------


## Discipline

> Hi there..here is the same bg for twitch, if u want me to do a diffrent one, just tell me


Your best work so far.
P.S.: I think it would be good if we start using thumbnails, so you wont have a big-ass picture in every post taking all your screen, yaknow? :P

----------


## Hellson

[QUOTE=Mit0;2657197]So hopefully u like it  :Wink: 

I LOVE it. I've put a link in to this thread from the sig too, cheers again man!

----------


## Mit0

> I LOVE it. I've put a link in to this thread from the sig too, cheers again man!


I'm glad u like it  :Wink:  And ty 4 ur support  :Smile: 




> No, just kidding, is it possible that you make me a Youtube Background with Planetside 2 style saying d3rrial?


I'm quite not really happy with it..but it is better than everything else i got together so far..maybe u like it  :Wink:

----------


## d3rrial

Thank you, I really do like it, it is a nice compilation, tho I think it has little to do with planetside, I will use it for now, but please don't be disappointed when I exchange it in the future.

----------


## Mit0

Hi guys, i'm back :P Exams done and ready to go..so if u have some work left, feel free to hit me up  :Wink:

----------


## Killalots

Hey Mit0,

Add me on skype: grumpicat

Would be good to chat. I'm looking for a twitch background etc, but it's easier if I show you.

----------


## phantom325

I would absolutely love one  :Big Grin: 

What: sig
Size: Roughly the same size as Unholyshaman's / KuR's
Specifications: If you take a look at Unholyshaman's sig something to that effect. http://onlyprime223.webs.com/Triforce.jpg that picture included. Maybe have Phantom325, and then underneath Ownedcore Elite, then on both sides of the text have that picture? Then have the background this: http://static.desktopnexus.com/thumb...gthumbnail.jpg
And then just doll it up, make it look cool :P

Would love ya forever!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mit0

> I would absolutely love one 
> 
> What: sig
> Size: Roughly the same size as Unholyshaman's / KuR's
> Specifications: If you take a look at Unholyshaman's sig something to that effect. http://onlyprime223.webs.com/Triforce.jpg that picture included. Maybe have Phantom325, and then underneath Ownedcore Elite, then on both sides of the text have that picture? Then have the background this: 
> And then just doll it up, make it look cool :P
> 
> Would love ya forever!


I'm on it as soon as i'm back home and finished Killalots Twitch Bg  :Wink: 

So..did my first gif animation^^ Maybe u like it  :Smile:

----------


## Killalots

And a great job you've done of it as well! Thanks again bud!

----------


## Mit0

> And a great job you've done of it as well! Thanks again bud!


Welcome  :Smile:  Ty for ur request  :Smile: 

Some work i did for Garneth  :Smile:

----------


## phantom325

Dear lord that's a sexy signature, thanks so much!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mit0

> Dear lord that's a sexy signature, thanks so much!


u're welcome  :Smile:

----------


## InfamousRage

Hi Mit0, just read your post on Discipline's thread and was wondering if you could do a signature and avatar for me as he still seems to be unwell.

For the signature I would like the use of the colours red and black saying 'InfamousRage ' and 'InfamousRage Services' (one of the two would be fine, if you can do both great  :Stick Out Tongue: )

For the avatar I would like something like igzz, it looks really awesome -http://www.imagehosting.cz/images/igzzsig.gif
Except instead of the Rogue II would like my Human DK in full season 12 T2 wielding Vengeful gladiator's greatsword With the character name on it 'Máfjóz'
if you could do one with helm and one without, would be really appreciated.

Also if its not too much to ask for a copy of the Twitch.tv design and / or a YouTube design which you did for Falkeid, Only change would be my same info as avatar and instead of 'Untankable' to have Infamousrage.

hope I am not asking to much, if you can do it i would really appreciate it and if not its not problem at all!  :Smile:

----------


## Mit0

> Hi Mit0, just read your post on Discipline's thread and was wondering if you could do a signature and avatar for me as he still seems to be unwell.
> 
> For the signature I would like the use of the colours red and black saying 'InfamousRage ' and 'InfamousRage Services' (one of the two would be fine, if you can do both great )
> 
> For the avatar I would like something like igzz, it looks really awesome -http://www.imagehosting.cz/images/igzzsig.gif
> Except instead of the Rogue II would like my Human DK in full season 12 T2 wielding Vengeful gladiator's greatsword With the character name on it 'Máfjóz'
> if you could do one with helm and one without, would be really appreciated.
> 
> Also if its not too much to ask for a copy of the Twitch.tv design and / or a YouTube design which you did for Falkeid, Only change would be my same info as avatar and instead of 'Untankable' to have Infamousrage.
> ...


Hi sorry was away for the weekend  :Wink: 

Unfortunately i have to say no, sice u don't fit my requirements  :Frown: 

So maybe i'll do it when i have some boredom  :Wink: 

I'll tell when i've sth for u  :Smile:

----------


## InfamousRage

Sure no problem  :Smile:  thank you for replying. If you have any spare time it would be appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## Mit0

Hey there,

it's been a long time, since my last post here on OC, but I thought reactivating my Thread and getting envolved to OC again would be a pretty good idea! I raised the Border to 50 rep, but this shouldn't be a problem i guess^^

Also i worked on my skills, since i still did GFX stuff although i wasn't active on OC. So if u need sth, just hit me up! But please be a bit patient with me, since i've not that much spare time atm.

Thx and see u soon!  :Smile:

----------


## Classicclean

Welcome back then  :Smile:  Are you still taking requests?

----------


## Shykon

Hi Mit0, 

Love your work. Are you still taking requests? If so, can you do any of the following + PM them to me:

Tyrael/Imperius twitch banner/profile banner + Mathael offline screen with either "WL" or "Wasting Light" on them?
Diablo themed overlay, donate+about me buttons.


Cheers!

----------


## Mit0

Hey guys,
as i mentioned, i hadn't that much spare time :-/ And since nobody replied to my "update" i wasn't really around for months. But i'd be glad to help u out  :Wink:  Just started on a twitch layout for Shykon, no matter the fact, he doesn't need one anymore^^

Just get in touch with me on skype, might work better than here!

----------

